# Pork belly longevity



## kevin13 (Jul 19, 2014)

So back in January I purchased 2 9lb pork bellies from a butcher that I visit about one/twice a year due to distance from me.  When I got home, I wrapped them in freezer paper and threw them in the deep freezer.  Well life got in the way, I forgot about them, and then upon defrosting the freezer, I found them :hit:

Anyway, I slightly unwrapped one and there's ice on it.  Not totally covered, some areas are thin while others are thick.  I'm definitely thinking possible freezer burn.  

Do you think it's safe to cure and cold smoke or should I just trash them and not waste the time due to possible off taste?

Any comments on my stupidity are welcome :)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kevin,

     About the only way I know to be certain is to go ahead and defrost them and check their appearance. If they still look OK, then put them into the cure and check them at the end of the cure time. If they still look OK, then it's off to the smoker.  Good luck!

Bill


----------



## kevin13 (Jul 19, 2014)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Kevin,
> About the only way I know to be certain is to go ahead and defrost them and check their appearance. If they still look OK, then put them into the cure and check them at the end of the cure time. If they still look OK, then it's off to the smoker.  Good luck!
> 
> Bill



Thank Bill, kind of what I figured.  Can you give some guidence on what I should be looking for in terms of OK?  I'd imagine any toughness, grey colored meat, etc.?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 23, 2014)

Look for smell smell smell. And then smell again. Also discoloration (greyish). Good luck.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 23, 2014)

Yep, give it the Deep Whiff Test. If it smells wrong, don't eat it..


----------



## ak1 (Jul 23, 2014)

It should be OK because it was frozen. You may have areas of freezer burn, but those will be dried out. You could cut those out before or after snoking. 
There is a slight chance that the "burned" areas may resecutate some while curing.  If they don't smell bad, go for it.


----------

